# Cody



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

Trying to attach...


Upload failed. I'll keep trying.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are instructions to help, if I can be of further assistance, just send me a message I would be happy to help. We definately want to see some pics of Cody 

How do I attach a file to a post?

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

What files types can I use? How large can attachments be?

In the attachment window you will find a list of the allowed file types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number of attachments you can post to the board.

How do I add an image to a post?

If you have uploaded an image as an attachment, you can click the arrow next to the 'Attachment Icon' and select it from the list. This will be inserted into your post and can be located where you want it displayed.

To include an image that is not uploaded as an attachment and is located on another website, you can do so by copying the full URL to the image, (not the page on which the image is located), and either pressing the 'Insert Image' icon or by typing







after it, ensuring that you do not have any spaces before or after the URL of the image. You can insert pictures from your albums (?) in this way too.


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

*one more time...*

trying to attach again...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice instructions. You can also attach a photo when using a Reply to a post. Just click on the "Go Advanced" button below the text box, instead of the "Post Quick Reply."

It took me a long time to figure out how to do photos. I'm still not good at it.


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

*post grooming*

Files were too big. And I thought getting a nice camera would make things easier!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, you did it! Awwww...what a little sweetie! I love the pic where Cody's tongue is sticking out while sleeping. How old is he?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. I love the 1st one, what a soulful expression.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahhhh...Cody is a cutie! 
Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww sooo cute.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! He is a cutie!:thumb:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I LOVE the second photo with his tongue hanging out while he's asleep, that's the cutest thing I've ever seen!

Welcome!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie! I have to agree, I love the first photo with that soulful look.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Cody is adorable! Love his colors!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cody is adorable!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwwwww, what a SWEET boy!! Love all the pics, Amanda. Thank you so much for sharing these. I was hoping to see more of your new baby.


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, all!

One issue has reared it's icky little head. As I've mentioned Cody is making HUGE progress. Playing, eating (and pooping) going up stairs...all things we've been working on.

I think he has separation anxiety. And he won't go near my husband.

He is currently sleeping on a kiddie chair of my sons in my room and he loves this. So we have the crate and he hates it. 

When I leave he barks and I wonder if he barks the whole time. I left him in the fenced back yard for like 60 seconds yesterday and when I came back he'd started digging his way out, all was mud!

Any separation anxiety hints? We're trying to let my husband do fun things with him but when I was gone the other day he wouldn't even go near him when Ed tried to give him a treat (and he did the hands down, palm up, just wait for the dog to come to him). Any ideas for him to get used to Ed (husband)?


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm sure all the experts will weigh in. I'm just an admirer. He is too darn cute. How old is he?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cody is way too cute! 

I recommend, if you already don't have an ex-pen set up, have one. Keep his toys, crate, food and wate bowl in it. Take your purse, car key and go through all the motions as if you are really going out. Select a phrase " See you, Cody. I will be back soon". Say it, give him a treat. Use the door that you would normally use to exit. Be outside the house for 1 minute. As soon as your enter the house. Do all the normal things- taking off shoes, keeping away the keys. Then greet Cody. Gradually increase the time. 

I used these steps to train Benji. I also kept the TV on. He did really well. 

Benji and Lizzie both were comfortable with my DH but they are more attached to me. I am sure others will have great advice for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Cody is just adorable.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty ran from my husband at first. He worked on it and gave her good treats and took her for walks. It took a couple of weeks of work for things to start to get better. These days she likes him almost as much as she likes me. She is in his lap more in the evenings and she follows him up to bed (ever since he put dog treats in his sock drawer!).


----------

